# Mudokons - August Lawn Renovation



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

lots of bentgrass to still deal with after germination with some tenacity, but hopefully this renovation will help come spring:

sprayed moss killer to find spots to treat.
mowed to 2 inches and bagged.
dethatched in two directions.
bagged with mower.
spread out fertilizer, lime, seed and top soil over bare spots:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Mudokon How's the progress so far?


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Nothing to report so far, only been a week, just been watering the lawn 5 mins in the morning and 5 mins at night on all zones to keep the soil moist.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Actually looks like some small grass poking through on the bare areas, I haven't checked the whole yard, but this is after 1 week: (ignore the really tall ones, you gotta look at the bare spots and see the really thin small ones)


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Progress update, backyard is looking ALOT greener, with a ton of new ryegrass popping up, but alot of dead/white bentgrass still on side of house and frontyard:


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Another update, mid-September, backyard is looking very long/green, will be doing a mowing finally on the whole yard.

Side and frontyard still look plagued with bentgrass that is just dead or yellow.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

First Mowing done! September 18th.

Will overseed again in barespots that didn't take:


----------

